# Here's a GOOD, POSITIVE 622 experience, try to top this!



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, so a month or so ago I *****ed about how I was getting the run around trying to lease a 622. I was either being told I should wait until after 4/1/06 (since I had/have a 921) or I was flat out told they were NOT available and I should can back some time in late march. 

Then, mid Feb, we 921 owners started experiencing a 2 day guide instead of a 9 day guide (which has since been fixed(after close to a month of being broken)). During this time I was in communication with someone via email in the exec. VP office of dish. I explained my denied attempts to order a 622, and also explained my frustrations with the P.O.S. the 921 has been for the last few years. I made an offer to this gentleman, which he accepted....and it went like this:

1. I purchased a 622 outright on my own. I did so via a dealer on ebay for a total of $644 (which INCLUDED shipping).

2. Dish (FREE OF CHARGE w/NO strings attached) came out to my house PRIOR to me even having my 622 yet, and installed a dish 1000 receiver. The installer tried to talk me into a 2nd dish, but I insisted on a 1000. To his VERY pleasant surprise he was able to get me an 80% stength on the 129 sat. He also provided a DPP44 switch for me, and left the dp34 switch which I already had.

3. About a week later, my 622 came. I hooked it up myself. I called to activate. NO HASSLES. I upgraded my package to HDSILVER. I do NOT pay an "extra" $6 fee for this receiver since it is now my ONLY receiver. It replaced my 921 and a 301 I had. Ironically, I now am able to enjoy programming on 3 tv's instead of just 2 (we spit the tv2 output). Also ironic is the fact that we SAVE $5 by not having an extra receiver fee. (BTW, because I own the 622, I confirmed that I AM able to downgrade my programming at my choice (during the summer for example) to locals+DVR fee only (plus a $5 "admin" fee).....can't do that if you are leasing!!!)

4. Just SOLD MY 921 ON EBAY FOR $390!!! and my 301 for $45 and my dp34 switch for $25....total of $460. Making the ACTUAL COST TO OWN A 622 = $184!!!

So, to recap: I now own a 622, have a dish 1000 install for $184. I can bottom out my account to locals+DVR during spring/summer months!!!!!


And about the 622..... I LOVE IT!!!! NO PROBLEMS 2 weeks in!!!


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess there is always a first..


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah but how much did you pay forthe 921 in the first place???


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

sunfire01 said:


> yeah but how much did you pay forthe 921 in the first place???


I paid for the 921 by selling my 811 and 510....which I paid: $100 (811) and FREE(510)


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

well you go boy


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> Just SOLD MY 921 ON EBAY FOR $390!!!


I cannot imagine who would pay $390 for a 921...


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh, this must be THE exception that proves the rule - The rest of us with crappy 622 service.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

liferules said:


> I cannot imagine who would pay $390 for a 921...


I was pleasantly surprised as well. I was happy when it hit $300 an hour before the auction ended......only to skyrocket up to $390. I've got the item number to prove it too!


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 17, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> to locals+DVR fee only (plus a $5 "admin" fee


I am curious as to the dollar amount of the lowest price. 
If you own a 622, what would the minimum monthly price be? 
Can you drop back to a single receiver price?
I am trying to see if only OTA and DVR could be used. 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

When daylight savings kicks in, I will drop my programming to the following (meanwhile I am loading up my DVR for summer viewing):

DVR Fee: $5.98
Admin Fee (Penalty for not having a "package" (I said package)): $5
Locals (only because I need the Guide INFO): $5.99
Hd "ENABLE" fee (again, a penalty for not having an HD pak): $6

Total: $22.97(TOTAL)



This is a drop from $76/mo (my "normal"(sept-march) fee). Essentially, I am saving over $50/mo x 5 mo equals a SAVINGS OF OVER $250/yr.

Keep in mind, I can still record the networks in HD (via my OTA) and I can of course view any of the nearly 200 hours of recorded stuff from the previous winter. 

This is a GREAT savings I've found for my family as well as anyone else who finds that they have more important things to do when warm weather hits!!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I believe that the fee for not having at least AT60/Latino/GW will be $6 and not $5. This increased on 1Feb with the other stuff. Groups.google.com for people surprised to find the $1 increase. jsaunders posts here, I think he currently gets the $6 "admin" fee. Found it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=544487&postcount=2


----------

